# My Yellowfin 36 was delivered



## MSViking

Delivery day finally arrived for the new Yellowfin. Boat was delivered to Sportsman?s Marina in Orange Beach Saturday morning. Took a few minutes to look it over on trailer then had marina lift if off trailer with straps, weird sight seeing it lifted like that! I am very very pleased with the boat in all respects. By the time we got the boat in the water and fueled daylight was fading, but still took it for a brief run. Engines and electronic throttle control were amazingly smooth! Mercury power steering was awesome. Still cant get over the ride! Still breaking in engines but easily running in mid 50's with lots of throttle left burning 1.4 to 1.6 at these speeds. I have always loved my Contender 25 (and still do) but this is a whole new level! Cant wait for warm weather and calm seas to mess it up with some tuna blood! Here are a few pics I took .



Boat on trailer, man it is big!!










Being lifted on trailer for launching










Sister laying on front coffin box










Electronics turned on for first time










Me and sister + boat in finally in the water












thanks to my sweet wife that let me hang out at the beach for the weekend!:angel



MSyellowfin /formerly MScontender


----------



## bluffman2

DAYUM thats a sweet ride....congrats on getting her!


----------



## wshaw

That is a insane boat. Congrats.


----------



## Nat

I'm speechless

Congrats on your new rig............


----------



## NaClH2O

Jealous does not even start to describe how I feel. Man that is one fine ride. Looking forward to seeing some great reports and probably seeing you at the rigs. I'm fired up and ready to stick a gaff in a tuna now.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## JoeyWelch

beautiful boat.


----------



## Runned Over

Cheese and Rice!!!!!! 

That is BEUUUTEEFULL!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## sail7seas

beautiful boat. cant wait to see her on the water in orange beach.


----------



## jim t

HOLY CRAP!!!

:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Let's go fishing!!!

Good for you!

Enjoy every minute on the water...

Jim


----------



## ADRENALINE

What size engines are on her? 1.4-1.6 at 50mph isDAMN good. I see nothing close to that with yam 350's.Awesome rig, I'm sure you'll love it!!


----------



## bluffman2

> *ADRENALINE (1/25/2010)*What size engines are on her? 1.4-1.6 at 50mph isDAMN good. I see nothing close to that with yam 350's.Awesome rig, I'm sure you'll love it!!


this was his original post a week or so ago

"Well I stepped up this week and bought a 2010 36' Yellowfin with trip Yamaha F250s."


----------



## ADRENALINE

Is it still at sportsmans? I live about 2 minutes away and would love to check her out if you don't mind.


----------



## MSViking

Engines are Yamaha F250's, Sportsman's is her new home at least for now so the boat will be there. It is kept in dry rack storage but should be in the water tomorrow as a remote for the Sony stereo is being installed. More than likely it will be right in front of the fork lifts, cant miss it as it sticks way way out of the slip



Thanks for all the kind words from everyone


----------



## TCAT

Robert,

Congrats on a fine boat. Can't wait to see that rig in action. 

Keith, Lil Kahuna


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Ohhhh my goooodnesss. Beautiful! Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Stressless

That sir is a shit-ton of fine boat! Congrats! 

:bowdown

Stressless


----------



## Barry Cole

Bad ass ride right there!!!:bowdown


----------



## true-king

Wow, sweet new rig! Congrats!


----------



## Heller High Water

ummmmm, wow not sure what else to say. Cant wait to see you at the rigs!


----------



## markw4321

I was on I-10 heading east on Saturday morning and your rig had my head turning as it passed my heading west. Wondered where it was headed, now I know. Congrats.:clap

Mark W


----------



## seacapt

Great lines on that machine. IMO it's thenicest looking CC on the water. Congrats


----------



## Southernfan

I watched this boat hit the water, I was beside you guys in the blackfin, it is truly a work of art, the lines are clean and smooth and it sounds awsome! and welcome to sportsmans glad to have ya


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## MSViking

Thanks again for all the kind words, helps me think maybe I made the right decision! I wrestled for a year on boat makes, models and sizes. Lets hope I made the right decision!



thanks again



MSyellowfin


----------



## Instant Karma

I was there Saturday checking on my boat. It looked great!!!!


----------



## sniper

Very very very nice!!!! 

I think you made the right decision. What else were you bouncing between? Invincible?


----------



## choppedliver

Man oh man... that is one fine boat. I hope one day that I have not only the MONEY to buy a boat like that, but the KNOWLEDGE to put it to use.


----------



## BIGRIGZ

Are there two VHF radios in the console? Why would you have two? Safety in duplicity?


----------



## cliff k

Robert- just let me know when you are ready and we will tagteam the tuna at the rigs. OUr boat is hopefully getting out of the shop soon from the winter and will be ready to go. that is a fine boat. cant wait to see it in person. congrats on the purchase! let the fun begin


----------



## timman

Just like another poster said, I was driving Saturday morning along Perdido when that beauty passed me. I almost ran off the road craning my neck around to see her. Congratulations!


----------



## wrightackle

Don't know why you are waiting for warm weather. I would take that beauty to Venice and leave it. What a magnificent boat! I think you made the right choice for power. I spend a lot of time on the FS boating forum and watched the build process on those boats from start to finish. They build amazing boats. You should be proud.


----------



## nextstep

> *Garbo (1/26/2010)*Dang.


more like:

DANG!!!!!!



:bowdown


----------



## MSViking

Bigrigz: Yes it it two Raymarine 218 VHF's each with it's own Digital antenna. Mainly for dual safety. I am crazy about reduncy. I carry two handheld VHF's as well as two EPIRBs and 6 man Zodiac raft as well.



MSyellowfin


----------



## Runned Over

Man I am totally jealous of both your boats, don't forget to change your Avatar!!!!!


----------



## Reel EmergenSea

Hey, that's on hell of a rid......e.........

sorry, I'm too busy wiping the drool off my chin:bowdown

Awesome

Branden


----------



## capthoop

Familiar with the boat. Ya got one of the best. Enjoy it. Time for some blood on the decks.

Life is Good!


----------



## whatcon

Imet your new boat coming down Canal Rd Saturday morning. Really nice and wide. I know you will really enjoy it.


----------



## Realtor

Congrats! One nice boat there. Go splatter blood all over it!


----------



## bellafishing

I just spilled my milkshake......


----------



## dpewitt

Wooooow! Congrats and beautiful boat. Just curious, how long was the process from order to delivery? Does it have the standard 360 Gallon fuel tank? 360 gallons at 1.4 is a 500 mile range? Niiiice.....


----------



## MSViking

dpewit: The boat was ordered with three tanks, center and a port and starboard saddle tank. Center tank holds 334 and each saddle holds 89 for a total of 512 gallons or there abouts. I think build time is around 4 months right now.



Everyone is being so generous with the compliments, hell lets all go fishing in the new boat!! I will even fill it up the first time!! I think I might have just enough money left to buy one tank of gas!!


----------



## how2fish

Congrats that is one fine looking rig , best of luck getting some TUNA blood all over her! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## dpewitt

Man that's a lot of fuel, but unless you run West of the LA delta every trip you should be good for a few trips! Might hurt on that first time fill up! Congrats again. Very jealous.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

> *MSYellowfin (1/27/2010)*dpewit: The boat was ordered with three tanks, center and a port and starboard saddle tank. Center tank holds 334 and each saddle holds 89 for a total of 512 gallons or there abouts. I think build time is around 4 months right now.
> 
> Everyone is being so generous with the compliments, hell lets all go fishing in the new boat!! I will even fill it up the first time!! I think I might have just enough money left to buy one tank of gas!!


Im in for that first run:letsdrink


----------



## need2fish

One helluva step up from a Contender 25. Beautiful - congratulations.


----------



## Lil' Ti

Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Only a few things in life that come close to being so sweet. Congradulations again.


----------



## tripleblessing

WOW!!! I can only dream. Congrats!!


----------



## Chris V

Beautiful boat, I'm sure I'll be seeing plenty of it this summer at the marina.

Chris


----------



## superchicken

Congrats again watching weather as we speak. sitting on go as 

usual! I always said when I grow up I wanna be just like Tom but now I have a new Hero! Cant fish off a house.


----------



## Bullshark

That is sweet!!!! You should name it Better than a Playboy.


----------



## FISHUNT7

OK

Now I have to change my Christmas wish list!

Congratulations - - I know you are one happy Yellowfin owner - It is a beauty!

I'll even help out with the gas for a ride on that rig!


----------



## Hedin180

I have the pleasure of having a good buddy that owns one of these and I have to tell you (not to bash other boat manufacturers) but I can't imagine a better built boat the attention to critical detals is truly focused on only the best you are a lucky man to own this vessel you can throw away your slicker suits now. I'm curious of what you are gonna name her. And if you need help paying for fuel well u know. Congrats and enjoy you will love it


----------



## MSViking

The name of the boat is "Forgiven", waiting on the lettering for the sides and transom. should be on in the next month or so. The wife chose the name, anything would be better than "Green E"



I have put about 15 hours on the engines running behind Ono as well as a few trips out in the gulf, so far the boat continues to exceed my expectations.



If you are bored here is a brief youtube video of my first run out of the pass. I was driving, passenger was my long time fishing buddy Tye. I think you can tell by his expression he was pleased! My comment about the Contender was not a slight against the Contender (which was and is an awesome boat!, more a comment on the noise of w strokes)



http://www.youtube.com/user/Rddgcc#p/a/u/1/JplWT3ZNef8





Continued thanks for the kind words.



MSyellowfin


----------



## Speckulator

You need to fix link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## reel_gator

MSYellowfin, I hope this is what you intended. I too would love to help with gas one day. Enjoy that beautiful boat.


----------



## superchicken

Is that my visor in the windshield? Tye looked comfortable! Again sweet ride. Cant wait!


----------



## grady306

MSYellowfin, 

Congrats! That is definitely my dream boat. Can't believe the performance #'s,speed and economy out of such a big boat.Love the lines on that hull. Hope to see you around sportmans. We have a 30 ft Grady white bimini with blue canvas top (no name)and small cobe tower at Sportsmans. See ya around this summer. 

Jason


----------



## kw1

Congrats, You got the right boat with the right power.


----------



## fishinknots

That's one of my dreams coming true...... just not on me...... Congratulations....


----------



## daddytime

VERY sweet and I cant wait to see a pic with "forgiven" on the side. :bowdown


----------

